# HELP! My Desert Tortoise is sick



## DrGonzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a younger female desert tortoise that seems to be ill. Shes not interested in food (Ive tried feeding her a puree of Spinach too, with no success unfortunately) and generally seems less lively than she used to be. She will often lay out with her eyes closed and often wont open them even when I touch her.

I also have a fully grown male Desert Tortoise in the same habitat that seems to be doing just fine.

Does anyone have any idea whats wrong with her? Or any advice on what I should be doing short of taking her to a Vet?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there! I'm so sorry to hear about this. 

I highly highly suggest taking her to the vet. Even with vet care, from what you describe, she is very sick and might not make it. Sadly most of the time by the time a tortoise shows symptoms it could be too late.

Can you give us photos of the tort and enclosure? Any more information? How long has this been going on that her behavior is changed and she's not eating? How long have you had her? How old is she? Please describe more about the enclosure such as substrate, heating/lighting, temperature gradient, etc.

How large is the enclosure for your younger tort and the fully grown one?

I would make an appointment right away with any tortoise vet you can find. Let us know your location if you don't have one and someone will look it up for you. 

Offer a variety of foods, including brightly colored ones as they will sometimes entice the tort. What else have you tried to feed?

You can soak her in water up to where the carapace and plasteron meet (joint of the shell). Use a shallow pan. They will absorb some water this way hopefully even if they are not drinking. Is there water in the enclosure for them to soak?

You can also add to the water either:
-Vitasol liquid bird vitamins, a few drops to turn the water a slight yellow
-baby food such as pureed carrots or squash (just the veggie and water, no added sugars or salts)

This may help with some nutrients, but really at this point she needs a vet. 

If she is very young, there is something called hatchling failure to thrive. Lots of other options exist such as an internal problem, dehydration, an illness, etc. That is why you need a vet because something like this is nearly impossible to diagnose over the web.

Is her shell becoming soft? Any other changes in behavior?

Best wishes.


----------

